# Need second opinion Re: LA grade / Esophagitis



## CNMI670 (Oct 8, 2017)

My first time to code: LA grade A Esophagitis

Per my reading/research, the LA grading system was created to determine the level of damage to the esophagus in patients with GERD?
Therefore, I SHOULD use K21.0 (Gastro-esophageal reflux disease with esophagitis)?

I'm so confused with my research and how the icd-10-cm gives me options of K20.- (Esophagitis) and K21.- (Gastro-esophageal reflux disease with or without esophagitis).

Procedural notes has no mention of Gastro-esophageal reflux so in my mind, the correct code is K20.8 (Other esophagitis)?

For now, I'll be using K20.8 however, I do appreciate your thoughts for future understanding. I would've thought that the LA grades would be in the icd-10-cm book if the system has been proposed in 1994, supported by WHO and published since 1999.

Kind regards,
Marissa


----------



## tkschneider (Apr 2, 2018)

CNMI670 said:


> I would've thought that the LA grades would be in the icd-10-cm book if the system has been proposed in 1994, supported by WHO and published since 1999.



 I too would like to see if anyone has any insight into this or just their thoughts.


----------



## clarkmegan (Apr 3, 2018)

If the note clarifies "LA grade 2 reflux esophagitis," then I will use K21.0.  However, since we can't assume, if the only thing stated is "LA esophagitis," I would put K20.8 unless the indication for the note is GERD.  In that case, I would code K21.0 since both conditions are present


----------

